# Favorite Texas Soda Bottles



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm very new to this forum and have not seen much discussion I can engage in so I thought this would be a good idea. Post your favorite Texas soda bottle here! Being from Three Rivers, Texas, my collection mostly consists of 3 Rivers* bottles. However, Three Rivers or not, I'd like to see and learn about some other great Texas soda bottles! Will be posting a favorite soon.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 28, 2017)

I'll start this off.   The "Schultz" closure Solyer bottle from Galveston is probably my favorite.  Just a strange looking bottle...dates to roughly 1875.  This is one of three styles of bottles that Solyer used.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Sep 28, 2017)

-

Hi 3RIVERS,

You may already be aware of this site but if not it is worth a look.
I live outside of the USA but if I need information about a particular US soda or beer bottle this is the first site I check.

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/index.html


One of the useful features of this site is the facility to search by area, the link below is that for Texas.

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABFin...try=United+States&Lat=31.2&Long=-100.1&zoom=6

-0-​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 28, 2017)

NH Pharm: I've been in this hobby over 3 years-- I think over 4-- and, though very active in study of historic American bottle manufacturing processes and utility glass styles, including closures--, I am unfamiliar with that 'Schultz' closure. I'd like to see a separate post, so as to not 'hi-jack' this post, on that bottle and how the closure is set apart from others.

I have only one bottle from Texas, a gift from one of our forum members (TrueDigr) here a few years back. It came from my city in Michigan, went to Texas with him, and he thought it should come back home. It's still on the top shelf of my local bottles display. Thank you again, TrueDigr, if you get a chance to see this.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not familiar with that oddball looking Schultz Closure either. Got more Pics? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 28, 2017)

That is very interesting. Never seen it before either. Nice one!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Sep 28, 2017)

-

F. SOYLER OF GALVESTON TEXAS
SCHULTZ PATENT

This link is to the US Sodas & Beers site shows an image of the bottle.
 It states that the closure had been patented by Carl H. Schultz on 20th February 1872.

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/SABShowBottle.aspx?Bottle=53603AA&Firm_Number=53603

-

I believe this book was possibly authored by the same Carl H. Schultz
It can be accessed via the link below the image.







https://archive.org/stream/mineralwatercont00schu#page/n5/mode/2up　

-0-​


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Sep 28, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> I'll start this off.   The "Schultz" closure Solyer bottle from Galveston is probably my favorite.  Just a strange looking bottle...dates to roughly 1875.  This is one of three styles of bottles that Solyer used.



Wow, very impressive! Very unique bottle. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Sep 28, 2017)

Old Wiltshire said:


> -
> 
> Hi 3RIVERS,
> 
> ...



Never heard of this before, will check it out! Thanks.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 29, 2017)

Here is the patent drawing for the Schultz closure (patented by others, but was assigned to and marketed by Schultz).  

http://www.sodasandbeers.com/Patents/SABPatent0123920.htm

As far as anyone knows, Solyer was the only bottler who used it, which is why most people are not familiar with it.  Carl Schultz was a bottler himself but didn't use it for his own bottling.  The bottles are stout but the lips on them are quite dainty so most of them broke off at the square shoulder...and even broken ones are rare.  The base of the bottles is heavily embossed with Carl Schultz and the patent date so we know that even though the patent drawing doesn't look exactly like the actual bottle, the closure was the same.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 15, 2017)

Nhpharm, I didn't get to meet you but I looked at what you had out at the Waco show yesterday. Not what I collect but you had some pretty interesting stuff out and I enjoyed looking at it!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 15, 2017)

This is a 3 Rivers bottle....but not made for Texas, rather it was made for Oklahoma City.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 16, 2017)

Super cool bottle! Would you consider selling? I do not have an Oklahoma City.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 16, 2017)

Have some Orange Crush bottles I'd be willing to trade as well!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 16, 2017)

Glad you made it!  I had a great time!  I'm going to post some photos of the show a little later...


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 16, 2017)

At this time it's not for sale, it took me far too long to locate this one.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 16, 2017)

I understand, think of me if you decide to do so canadacan! I love 3 Rivers* Orange Crush, an 8 oz OC Beverages bottle was my very first 3 Rivers* bottle.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 16, 2017)

Nhpharm, I ended up bringing home 17 3 Rivers* bottles. This was my first bottle show, it was an amazing experience very well enjoyed.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 16, 2017)

Canadacan, do you have information on the Here's How variety? I have one without a city but have been looking for one with a city now. I can't imagine that slogan was used for very long..


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 16, 2017)

Very cool!  If you have a chance you should try to make it to the Houston show, which is usually in July.  

I have a few 3 Rivers bottles kicking around that I have dug...A Nehi from Columbus Georgia (but dug in Galveston) and a few Galveston sodas as well.  If I end up with any duplicates I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 16, 2017)

That would be great nhpharm, I'm always interested in any bottle with a Rivers* mark! Thanks.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 17, 2017)

3RIVERS* Bottle Collector said:


> Canadacan, do you have information on the Here's How variety? I have one without a city but have been looking for one with a city now. I can't imagine that slogan was used for very long..


My info is limited...but there seems to be about 3-4 variations, the "Here's How" slogan appeared around 1929 in newsprint ads....3 Rivers closed in 37. I would suspect there are several city bottles out there. A fellow collector has two not marked 3 Rivers...one has no city the other has Gulfport Miss. Another thing is mine seems to be a new variant as the H's are lower case h's on the "here's how".


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 17, 2017)

Good to put a date on it. I know there is also a Watonga, Oklahoma Here's How with a 3 Rivers* mark. Mine also has the h's in lower case.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 18, 2017)

This one may be my favorite. It's an ACL seltzer bottle from the Dr. Pepper Bottling Co. of Austin, TX. I like the Dr. Pepper connection and the depiction of the Texas capitol building on the label is just too cool!


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow, that is awesome ACLbottles! I go to school in San Marcos at Texas State, have searched quite a bit through Austin antique stores and have never seen one of these. The capitol sure does make it special!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 19, 2017)

Did I see you showing that to Jay at the Waco show?  Sure is a beauty!


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys! nhpharm, I did show it to Jay in Waco! I wanted to get his opinion on it. Did you say you were set up at the show?


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 23, 2017)

Yep.  I was right across from Jay...I talked to you a bit but didn't realize who you were.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 26, 2017)

Ah, yes, I do remember meeting you! I really should have realized that was you with all the Galveston stuff you had but I wasn't thinking about it at the time. Well it was great talking with you! I plan on attending more Texas shows in the future so hopefully I'll run into you again at one of them!


----------



## cool63truck (Nov 8, 2017)

This is my favorite as it is one of only a few bottles in my collection that the embossing is completely legible and it’s from East Texas(where I currently live)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 8, 2017)

Cool bottle!


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Nov 8, 2017)

I've come to the realization that I never posted MY OWN favorite soda bottle! I have quite a few soda bottles that are near and dear to my heart, but I would say I could narrow it down to two bottles. The first is an extremely rare Cactus design Dr. Pepper Bottling Co bottle made by the Three Rivers Glass Co for Nacogdoches, TX. It's sad its in the condition it's in, but like they say, "you don't have one till you have one!" My other favorite is in the middle of these bottles, it's referred to as a "Circle In Grid" variety. These bottles are pretty common in general, but finding one with a 3 Rivers* mark is very rare, and having Seguin, Texas on the bottom makes it even rarer. Such an odd but neat design, we know it held an orange soda. The other bottles in the picture are a Julep and an Orange Crush marked Jennings, LA, both 3 Rivers* bottles.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Dec 19, 2017)

I have 2 Dr Pepper 3Rivers bottles for trade.
They are the Dr Pepper transition bottles. Going from "embossed" to "debossed"
They are "debossed" but have Dr Pepper script on the bottom. One has Three Rivers on the bottom and the other bottle has 3R* in the curve on the bottom. I now they are special.
cctraydeers@comcast.net


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

A Corpus Christi Texas Barq's Moon Glo if I could ever get my hands on one. A guy found a case of them a couple of years ago. Sold a few on ebay for $50 each and then disappeared.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

3RIVERS* Bottle Collector said:


> I've come to the realization that I never posted MY OWN favorite soda bottle! I have quite a few soda bottles that are near and dear to my heart, but I would say I could narrow it down to two bottles. The first is an extremely rare Cactus design Dr. Pepper Bottling Co bottle made by the Three Rivers Glass Co for Nacogdoches, TX. It's sad its in the condition it's in, but like they say, "you don't have one till you have one!" My other favorite is in the middle of these bottles, it's referred to as a "Circle In Grid" variety. These bottles are pretty common in general, but finding one with a 3 Rivers* mark is very rare, and having Seguin, Texas on the bottom makes it even rarer. Such an odd but neat design, we know it held an orange soda. The other bottles in the picture are a Julep and an Orange Crush marked Jennings, LA, both 3 Rivers* bottles.                 View attachment 180201View attachment 180202




WOW What would that Cactus Dr. Pepper be worth complete?


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> My info is limited...but there seems to be about 3-4 variations, the "Here's How" slogan appeared around 1929 in newsprint ads....3 Rivers closed in 37. I would suspect there are several city bottles out there. A fellow collector has two not marked 3 Rivers...one has no city the other has Gulfport Miss. Another thing is mine seems to be a new variant as the H's are lower case h's on the "here's how".



I live 30 minutes from Gulfport and the only Orange Crush bottle I have seen from there was a Dr. Wright Root Beer bottled by Orange Crush in Gulfport. I've never seen any other bottles. We found the same Wright Root Beer bottle at the same time and it too was from Gulfport but it said bottled by Dr. Pepper so apparently it wasn't there for very long.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Dec 25, 2017)

BARQS19 said:


> WOW What would that Cactus Dr. Pepper be worth complete?



Barqs19, one complete is worth about $350-$400.


----------



## 3RIVERS* Bottle Collector (Dec 25, 2017)

Will be sending an email soon!


----------



## webe142 (Feb 18, 2022)

My favorite is this caveman hutch from Galveston.  Runner up would be this blob.  Canterbury & Curtis.  It is a transition bottle as the Texas Bottling Works traded hands between the two gentlemen.  Also, for some reason they anglicized the partners name.  It is Cortes (which is how he list himself on all his other bottles) not Curtis.  There are a couple of Texas codd. Bottles out there too, but I don't have a whole one to share.


----------



## Van (Feb 18, 2022)

3RIVERS* Bottle Collector said:


> I'm very new to this forum and have not seen much discussion I can engage in so I thought this would be a good idea. Post your favorite Texas soda bottle here! Being from Three Rivers, Texas, my collection mostly consists of 3 Rivers* bottles. However, Three Rivers or not, I'd like to see and learn about some other great Texas soda bottles! Will be posting a favorite soon.


Eastland Texas , Coca-Cola bottling co.


----------



## willong (Feb 18, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> I'll start this off.   The "Schultz" closure Solyer bottle from Galveston is probably my favorite.  Just a strange looking bottle...dates to roughly 1875.  This is one of three styles of bottles that Solyer used.


That's a weird one! Looks like a Frankenbottle put together out of pieces of a couple different types.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 18, 2022)

Howdy 3 rivers . I Don't Collect 3 Rivers Bottles But I Have A Few .One Of Them Is One Of My Favorite Texas Bottle .Its Was Bottled In Livingston, Texas .The Other Is A Brown Seven UP From Houston Texas


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 18, 2022)

My Amber 7-UP from Dallas. LEON.


----------



## Van (Feb 19, 2022)

willong said:


> That's a weird one! Looks like a Frankenbottle put together out of pieces of a couple different types.


It’s a 6 oz bottle for an old dispensing machine! Longhorn is the trademark!


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 6, 2022)

webe142 said:


> My favorite is this caveman hutch from Galveston. Runner up would be this blob. Canterbury & Curtis. It is a transition bottle as the Texas Bottling Works traded hands between the two gentlemen. Also, for some reason they anglicized the partners name. It is Cortes (which is how he list himself on all his other bottles) not Curtis. There are a couple of Texas codd. Bottles out there too, but I don't have a whole one to share.



For some reason the caveman hutch has never attracted me. Apparently I’m one of the only ones who doesn’t like it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

